# homemade cold air



## kerleyfries (Apr 8, 2010)

just thought i would post my invention here. i cut a triangular hole and line with rubber molding so i could run the filter behind the fog light. hope you like.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice, at least it's not hot under hood air!!


----------



## kerleyfries (Apr 8, 2010)

honestly, it made a world of difference. there is no more heat soaking the intake and the tube all the way up to the throttle body is considerable lower in temperature. glad i did it. really hate how gm didnt alow any access to fenders etc without cutting. but whatever


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Neat, have had same type on car since 07. purchased items from intakehoses.com have removed fog lamp and overflow tank and drilled a 4'' hole as photos show and then now that i added the supercharger had to use there thin plastic turn due to the clearence issue on the throttle body to manifold clearence! but it works great and a awesome sound. When i removed the overflow, had to place a aluminum shield to close off the open area and protect the filter from the wheel well and painted it black! now it gets freash cold air from the removed fog lamp and used the old stock grills cut to fit the round opening to protect the filter and keep the oem look. future plans is to bring some of that air to the front brakes? also as the tube runs through the steel fender i placed a inch of rubber tubing on Top and bottom of the protected hole to act as a cushion for the movement of the intake as we hit our smooth?? roads here in northern wi!!!


----------



## kerleyfries (Apr 8, 2010)

that looks fantastic. love the maggi. plans for one someday. for now will be getting 5.3l stage 2.5 heads and a torquer 3 cam. guess porting the ls6 and tb is the best and cheapest mod from what i have seen. fast is so expensive. lol. again nice job and great looking car!


----------

